# Mẹ trẻ nên mua ngay balo bỉm sữa đa năng, vì tính tiện dụng của nó



## Tee208 (20/2/19)

*Tại sao nên mua ngay balo bỉm sữa đa năng?*
Balo bỉm sữa đa năng 13 ngăn tiện dụng cho mẹ bỉm sữa được làm từ chất liệu Polyester, không thấm nước, bền chắc, kiểu dáng thời trang dành cho các bà mẹ bỉm sữa hiện đại. Thiết kế nhiều ngăn với kích thước đủ rộng để mẹ có thể mang theo bình sữa tã bỉm, quần áo, khăn ướt…cho bé khi đi ra ngoài, đi du lịch hay về quê. Balo có thiết kế quai đeo tiện dụng, mang đến nét hiện đại khỏe khoắn cho các bà mẹ.





​Balo bỉm sữa đa chức năng nổi bật nhờ không gian chứa cực rộng rãi và thoải mái, đáp ứng cho nhu cầu sử dụng đồ dùng của các bé liên tục. Với việc có nhiều ngăn chưa siêu tiện lợi giúp bạn chủ động hơn trong việc bố trí đồ dùng cũng như mang ra sử dụng.





​
*Đặc điểm nổi bật của balo bỉm sữa :*
– Chất liệu: Vải Polyester chất lượng cao, không thấm nước, chịu mài mòn, bền và khó bạc màu
– Tác dụng: dùng để đựng đồ cho mẹ và bé khi đi chơi, đi ra ngoài, đi du lịch…
– Thiết kế kiểu balo với dây đai có thể dễ dàng điều chỉnh, mềm và êm, hạn chế áp lực xuống đôi vai của người dùng
– Miệng túi có thể dễ dàng mở rộng để bạn đựng và xếp đồ một cách thuận tiện
– Mặt trước của balo có thể đựng được 3 chai nước, sữa, một cách gọn gàng và tiện lợi
– Khóa kéo chắc chắn, vách ngăn bên trong mỏng, chắc chắn
– Balo có nhiều cách đeo: sau lưng, trước ngực, khoác vai, cầm tay….cho mẹ thay đổi phong cách





















































​
*Thông tin sản phẩm :*
– Kích thước: 27 cm x 43 cm x 22 cm .
– Chất liệu: vải kaki .
– Có ngăn giữ nhiệt cho bình sữa, nhiều ngăn nhỏ thiết kế khoa học

*Mua balo bỉm sữa đa năng ở đâu?*
Lời khuyên của Ở đâu rẻ hơn luôn là shopee: vì sự đa dạng hàng hóa và vì giá luôn luôn rẻ nhất
Hãy xem thêm các mã giảm giá của shopee để mua hàng được rẻ hơn.
Lưu ý giá bên dưới là giá tại thời điểm hiện tại, giá thực tế có thể rẻ hơn hoặc đắt hơn một chút. Tuy nhiên mua hàng trên shopee thì luôn yên tâm là bạn sẽ mua được với giá rẻ nhất

Trường hợp bạn không thích shopee, thì Lazada, TIKI hoặc ADAYROI cũng là một sự lựa chọn tốt cho bạn



​
Nguồn: Mẹ trẻ nên mua ngay balo bỉm sữa đa năng


----------

